# Anyone in the US have Castlemilk Moorit



## jason_mazzy (Apr 15, 2011)

These look alot like a sheep I would want.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 15, 2011)

Googling, it does not look like there are any outside the UK and the Netherlands and Belgium...

Good luck,

Pat


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 15, 2011)

Shouldn't this be posted under the Sheep catagory? I would think you would get more helpful replies that way.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm sorry I thought I was in sheep.


----------

